# Does This Exist?



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

A heat exchanger or dual boiler espresso machine the size of a Classic.

I know this brief imposes some fairly major restrictions but I wonder if something could be achieved for not much extra footprint?

If it were possible it would have been invented by now, wouldn't it?!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If it were a double boiler in a Classic-size footprint - boilers would be tiny. Classic's is only 100cc.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it is called the simonelli oscar


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Dave what about the smaller Vibiemme Domobars?. I think the smallest it gets for a double boiler machine are either Sage DB or the Brewtus.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

domobar is a fairly samll footprint as well, the kitchenaid artisan has two boilers but will only be classic quality shots as the guts are gaggia.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I went from classic to Oscar and it wasn't that much bigger


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

What about the expobar office leva?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I went from classic to Oscar and it wasn't that much bigger


Worthwhile upgrade? I confess I am not intending to change the machine any time soon (perhaps...) but looking at the side by side photo of a Classic next to a Fracino for sale in another thread got me wondering if an upgrade were possible without a major increase in size...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you want to steam and do shots at the same time yeah, it's a worthwhile upgrade, and it'll steam for days. Didn't notice a massive improvement in the shot quality though.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That fracino is a commercial machine not a prosumer machine so take a llok at a cherub the are much smaller than the fracino classic


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Worth taking a looksie at this

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zpmespresso/pid-controlled-espresso-machine


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Worth taking a looksie at this
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zpmespresso/pid-controlled-espresso-machine


Hmm like the idea, but the look of the machine is very dull.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Worth taking a looksie at this
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zpmespresso/pid-controlled-espresso-machine


They are now looking at being 800-1000 dollars a piece instead of the dream revolutionary $400

It's now being backed buy people other than kickstarter too I think


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

The design is very... Er... marmite!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> A heat exchanger or dual boiler espresso machine the size of a Classic.
> 
> I know this brief imposes some fairly major restrictions but I wonder if something could be achieved for not much extra footprint?
> 
> If it were possible it would have been invented by now, wouldn't it?!


Yes one does exist, it's not quite as small but it's not far off. It's a dual boiler machine with 1.5l steam 0.45l brew with saturated commercial group. Very powerful steaming.

Height-Width - Depth: 350 x 255 x 390 mm

It was invented some time ago....I used it for a while, very good machine....oh yeah and 3 litre internal water tank too (proper 3 litre, not pretend 3 litre)!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> Yes one does exist, it's not quite as small but it's not far off. It's a dual boiler machine with 1.5l steam 0.45l brew with saturated commercial group. Very powerful steaming.
> 
> Height-Width - Depth: 350 x 255 x 390 mm
> 
> It was invented some time ago....I used it for a while, very good machine....oh yeah and 3 litre internal water tank too (proper 3 litre, not pretend 3 litre)!


Thats all very enigmatic of you Dave.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Thats all very enigmatic of you Dave.


Why, I simply answered the question, in fact I gave more information than asked for.....but was curious to see how many forum members remember it/know about it. Simply because it's about the only dual boiler machine that has boilers that size (oh brew boiler 0.5l my bad) with those dimensions and has an internal water tank that really takes 3 litres. It was really good, but unfortunately didn't sell because it was a bit fugly.

Funnily enough I wish I had managed to keep my hands on it!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What was it....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What was it....


It was this

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/DallaCorteminicloserlookv2.pdf

The closer look is only version 2.0, there was a version 3 closer look, but they don't seem to have it on the website. The review was nearly 7 years ago now.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dave, you're a veritable mine of information!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What did it retail at...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> Why, I simply answered the question, in fact I gave more information than asked for.....but was curious to see how many forum members remember it/know about it. Simply because it's about the only dual boiler machine that has boilers that size (oh brew boiler 0.5l my bad) with those dimensions and has an internal water tank that really takes 3 litres. It was really good, but unfortunately didn't sell because it was a bit fugly.
> 
> Funnily enough I wish I had managed to keep my hands on it!!


Well I think the enigma was deliberate then, you knew what you were doing


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Well I think the enigma was deliberate then, you knew what you were doing


I did, but I got to have some fun. As for it's resale value, I can't remember exactly, but in a sense the figure is not really relevant as machines have gone up a lot. It was however, quite an expensive machine at the time. Also peolple buy on looks not engineering and although it was an absolutely excellent machine (the FOT mono vibe pump is much much better than the Ulka pumps), better than most machines around at the time, it was fugly, really fugly. However, it set a benchmark on minimum size, that has never been bettered when using big 1.5lt steam boilers and a super good brew group...among some of the best around. No Thermocock there.

Wiring in a switch for the steam boiler would have been simple and the XP700 pressurestat was a variant of the XP110 with a larger external relay on it, similar to the approach taken in the Srai commercial stats, so it would have been easy to add a switch to independently turn the steam boiler on/off (easy for the owners too).


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.wholelattelove.com/DallaCorte/dalla-corte-super-mini-espresso-machine.cfm


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

What about the gaggia/kitchenaid artisan?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> http://www.wholelattelove.com/DallaCorte/dalla-corte-super-mini-espresso-machine.cfm


Holy shizzle, how much??


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

http://tinyurl.com/jwjpcmr

looks like someone got a bargain back in feb!!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

My Expobar Pulser is pretty small. Not much wider than a Classic.


----------

